# fixed blade Jr. does it again.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Last night instead of resting his foot for the big baseball game jr. went out and tried to catch the first bass since the ice monster came off this year.

He did it again. I wish I could catch fish like this kid.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

not to late to get him on the FLW or into the 09' Bassmasters :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .. great job he already has a love for two of my favorites Baseball and Fishing can't get any more american than that. not much longer and he will be out fishing you if he doesn't already -oOo-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> not to late to get him on the FLW or into the 09' Bassmasters :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .. great job he already has a love for two of my favorites Baseball and Fishing can't get any more american than that. not much longer and he will be out fishing you if he doesn't already -oOo-


He's already out fishing me. I've yet to catch a trout over 5.5lbs, He's caught a 6.5 pounder, He's caught way more bass than me. I can still out Ice fish him. :mrgreen: He hasn't quite figured that out yet, probably next year.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Nicely done. Looks like a spinnerbait too.

Now tell his coach to get rid of the **** tennis balls.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

cheech said:


> Nicely done. Looks like a spinnerbait too.
> 
> Now tell his coach to get rid of the **** tennis balls.


 :lol: No kidding. I caught one today off your spinnerbait, it was a decent one, not the size of the boys. I'm heading out again tomorrow.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

What water was the on if you don't mind me asking, and if you do that's fine too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's stansbury res. It's a private lake in tooele county. I know a guy that will let people fish on it for beer and steaks! :mrgreen:


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

From what you've shared I think that's a good trade.....and I'm a big fan of beer and steaks.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I happen to know a guy who will supply beer and steaks for said fishing priveleges :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well I happen to know a guy who will supply beer and steaks for said fishing priveleges :lol:


I know a guy that will supply fishing, for said beer and steak! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gotta be at least 8 lbs.... :wink: 

Congrats to your son fixed blade........and to you, for spending the time to teach your children these outdoor skills...


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Good Job Blade Jr.  

.45, I don't hate you this week. :wink:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> I know a guy that will supply fishing, for said beer and steak!


Sounds like the beginning of a B-E-A-utiful relationship... :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Gotta be at least 8 lbs.... :wink:
> 
> Congrats to your son fixed blade........*and to you, for spending the time to teach your children these outdoor skills... *


*
*

I don't know what your talking about, I was at the neighbors drinking beer and just watching him. I had to run home and grab the camera. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang! Nice Bass!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice bass there! He looks very satisfied, good on you for taking him out.


----------

